# Tarpon Baits



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Here are some of the baits I've used any comments or recommendations??


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Mike
Think the weather will ever settle down so that we can use some of those?
Gerard


----------



## guillotm (Jan 7, 2010)

All good lures esp the center two. Have had good luck with rattle traps but don't like trebles for Tarpon anymore.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

King Bingos still work.


----------



## bbl58 (Jan 25, 2007)

what size hooks are those tie-r to the hook, make, size and model# if possible

thanks


----------

